# balsamic jelly?



## chef911 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have just tryed a wonderful balsamic vinagar jelly and I realy want to reproduce it myself any recipes out there


----------



## chef911 (Feb 24, 2005)

it semes so acidic. How would you balance it so that the pecten would set?

have you heard of any other reduced vinager jams out there?


----------



## chef911 (Feb 24, 2005)

29 viewing's and no reply's has any one out there ever heard of this jelly?  even if thay don't know how to make it, or am I on my own out here?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

You might try reducing balsamic to a syrup consistency and stir into apple jelly.


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

Here's a link to a site that sells it -- they must use pretty young basamic since they say 50% of the jelly is vinegar.

http://www.yndella.com/Balsamic+Vine...nt_4080_2.aspx

The basic recipe would be something like 3 cups vinegar, 3 cups sugar, 1 packet sure-jel.


----------



## westgarth (Oct 20, 2008)

you need agar agar....roughly 1 tsp to about 700 mls of liquid, however, flavour part of it with something else to tone down to acid or it wont set, like mostly balsamic with about one third red wine and it will gel up, no worries


----------



## justme2 (Jul 26, 2010)

This months Bonappetit has a very good recipe


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

What would you use vinegar jelly for?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think it would go better with lamb than the ubiquitous mint jelly.

Could be interesting on a vegie sandwich, maybe even a caprese.

I've made a garlic jelly I like with many roasts, particularly game.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

phatch said:


> I think it would go better with lamb than the ubiquitous mint jelly.
> 
> Could be interesting on a vegie sandwich, maybe even a caprese.
> 
> I've made a garlic jelly I like with many roasts, particularly game.


Come on now, do people really eat mint jelly with their lamb? I thought this was folklore and I don't believe it to be true. What goes really well with lamb is mint tzatziki.

I've never heard of balsamic jelly but I have made balsamic syrup many times to drizzle on fruit, ice cream, yogurt, coffee cake, etc. My guess is that you would add pectin to balsamic syrup and you've got jelly.


----------

